
Interactive Brokers Now Allowing Short Positions in Bitcoin Futures - thisisit
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171213005840/en
======
thisisit
_Interactive Brokers requires margin of $40,000 per contract for short sales
in CFE Bitcoin futures. Margin on long positions of CFE Bitcoin futures is
currently $9,000.

“The introduction of short sales was necessitated by the large premium of the
January futures contract over the price at which Bitcoin trades on the
physical venues,” said Interactive Brokers founder, Chairman and CEO Thomas
Peterffy._

